# Handlebar recomendos?



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I have H-bars, Mary bars, Luv Handles, Midge, Titec ti flat tracker, etc.

I have been running bar ends on my Luv's. But set up this way they seem a little too narrow and I can't get my levers far enough away.

I'm interested in wider bars that will give me more room. I think the Surly Torsion Bar sounds good, but it might be too narrow.

Mostly, I want a wide bar, that can take bar ends, has a good amount of sweep, and IS GOOD FOR RIGID riding.

Suggestions?


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

salsa pro moto 17 deg


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

dblspeed said:


> salsa pro moto 17 deg


ditto the salsa


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*luvs*

I just ordered the luv handles from Rody, and did the 28", $15 upgrade. They should be here in Feb. Wondered if you were running 26" or 28" luvs. I also have the salsa pro moto, and it's wide and wonderful.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> ditto the salsa


me too


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I've always enjoyed a plain set of risers... the easton monkeylite xc's seem pretty wide.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ifrider2 said:


> I just ordered the luv handles from Rody, and did the 28", $15 upgrade. They should be here in Feb. Wondered if you were running 26" or 28" luvs. I also have the salsa pro moto, and it's wide and wonderful.


I have the 26" Luvs. That funny because I didn't know you could get them longer, but I thought it would be easy enough to ask for. Now I know.

You all seem to think the Pro Moto is good. Is the aluminum comfortable? This is the one you are talking about right? https://www.salsacycles.com/images/zoom_promotoflat.jpg
The 17* only comes in the OS (although I guess I dont care).


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I have the 26" Luvs. That funny because I didn't know you could get them longer, but I thought it would be easy enough to ask for. Now I know.
> 
> You all seem to think the Pro Moto is good. Is the aluminum comfortable? This is the one you are talking about right? https://www.salsacycles.com/images/zoom_promotoflat.jpg
> The 17* only comes in the OS (although I guess I dont care).


The Moto Ace model comes in a 25.4mm x 17* version, but it isn't quite as wide (660mm vs 710mm)


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

boomn said:


> The Moto Ace model comes in a 25.4mm x 17* version, but it isn't quite as wide (660mm vs 710mm)


I could probably get away with the 25.4, because I could move the levers farther inboard than I can on my current Luv. Still interested in how the aluminum is for riding rigid and whether it is too harsh.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*not harsh*

I have my aluminum salsa pro moto 17's, OS on my 29er rigid. I like them just fine. They are stiff, but that's how I like them. If you want some cush, go ti like black sheep, moots, or something. I am SURE you could sell those 26" luvs REAL fast on here! Sell em, and order up a set of 28 inchers. Are you looking for some forgiveness in your bars?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ifrider2 said:


> Are you looking for some forgiveness in your bars?


Yes, I'd like to get as much cush (if its even possible) from the bars, grips, rigid fork, and tires.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*you probably already have heard this...*

but here is my formula. You sound a lot like me. I switch up bars sort of often but usually always use my ergon grips. Have to find the correct angle, but when you do, oh boy.

Also, try the oury regular grips. A bit more cush and more gripy than the lock on brother.

I love my titec ti flat trackers, so that could be part of the ticket. Also love my ti black sheep flat bar.

Ti stem? money money money. I don't have one. Ti post, yes, ti stem, someday?

Tires: I like a 2.35 up front. Tubed or tubeless, doesn't matter to me. I have ridden a 2.5, but that's a little overkill. Just find the right psi.

Other tips? Chime in...

keep on SS'in.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

*Dmr*

DMR Wingbars: 28 inches wide, with a nice up/back sweep, and 4130 Chro-moly baby!








Tom P.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ifrider2 said:


> but here is my formula. You sound a lot like me. I switch up bars sort of often but usually always use my ergon grips. Have to find the correct angle, but when you do, oh boy.
> 
> Also, try the oury regular grips. A bit more cush and more gripy than the lock on brother.
> 
> ...


I have gone through a lot of handlebars, but I don't usually change them often (or maybe I do?).

A custom ti bar would be the best solution, but I don't want to spend that kind of cash right now. I will probably take my flat tracker and put that on. Its no wider than the Luv's, but I can put the levers further inboard so my hands have a little more room. I'm not super confident about using bar ends on the Titec though...

I have a ti post, but I doubt I will ever buy a ti stem.

I have used the Oury's, but they never agreed with my hands for some reason. I have Ergon GX1's, but I think on of the other models is probably a little softer on the hands. I might have to try some different Ergons.

On the bike in question (650B) I have a tubed 2.3 Neo-Moto. Yesterday I put a 29er wheel on it to try. The 29er wheel has a 2.3 Spec Resolution tubeless on a Flow rim. I usually run about 20ish PSI. Felt pretty good.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I have H-bars, Mary bars, Luv Handles, Midge, Titec ti flat tracker, etc.
> 
> I have been running bar ends on my Luv's. But set up this way they seem a little too narrow and I can't get my levers far enough away.
> 
> ...


Surly Torsion Bar! love it! :thumbsup:



















plenty wide :thumbsup:


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Surly Torsion Bar! love it!
> 
> plenty wide :thumbsup:


That second picture makes it look wider than it really is. 666mm is just a hair over 26". It does look like a good bar though.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> That second picture makes it look wider than it really is. 666mm is just a hair over 26". It does look like a good bar though.


the other two pix really don't show the sweep this one does. have this bar on all my 29ers!


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> You all seem to think the Pro Moto is good. Is the aluminum comfortable? This is the one you are talking about right? https://www.salsacycles.com/images/zoom_promotoflat.jpg
> The 17* only comes in the OS (although I guess I dont care).


Yes that's the one, I have the Carbon version and I like it a lot. 
No barends though, but I've extensively used some plastic ones from pricepoint on a Titec carbon bar with no problems. YMMV.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Syntace Vector carbon. Wider than Salsas, light, w/ sweep, and some rise. 
http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1529


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*29er*

Echo urban bulge bar. 29" wide, 6 colors. 31.8 clamp, used on my MtFx - great for cranking up a hill.

http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16642

Also available as a riser bar, 10 or 20mm rise.


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

dblspeed said:


> salsa pro moto 17 deg


Word.


----------



## kmcdonou (Mar 31, 2007)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> Syntace Vector carbon. Wider than Salsas, light, w/ sweep, and some rise.
> http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1529


I have this handlebar as well and love it. 680mm, light, and a nice 12 degree sweep.


----------



## jk (May 29, 2004)

Does the Surly Torsion bar come in a 31.8? I didn't see anything on their website stating sizes.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Yep...*



boomn said:


> me too


Yes on the Salsa.

The OS aluminum bars are very stiff. I found 25.4" aluminum bars too flexy.


----------



## jroland (Dec 17, 2008)

i would go with the salsa as well


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

wadester said:


> Echo urban bulge bar. 29" wide, 6 colors. 31.8 clamp, used on my MtFx - great for cranking up a hill.
> 
> http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16642
> 
> Also available as a riser bar, 10 or 20mm rise.


How much sweep do these have?
THANKS!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Everyone (okay lots of ya) keep recommending the Salsa. Are you all recommending the aluminum version as being a good bar for rigid riding? I can't get the carbon because I want to use bar ends...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I have H-bars, Mary bars, Luv Handles, Midge, Titec ti flat tracker, etc.
> 
> I have been running bar ends on my Luv's. But set up this way they seem a little too narrow and I can't get my levers far enough away.
> 
> ...


I don't have any other suggestions, just a question: What kind of bar ends are you using on your Luv Handles? I just got a set of the Ti Luv Handles, and have always used bar ends on my bikes. I was wondering if the extra sweep puts the bar ends at a funny angle? Up to this point I have been using the Titec Flat Tracker Ti bar with Ergon grips w/ barends.

Mark


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

bikeny said:


> I don't have any other suggestions, just a question: What kind of bar ends are you using on your Luv Handles? I just got a set of the Ti Luv Handles, and have always used bar ends on my bikes. I was wondering if the extra sweep puts the bar ends at a funny angle? Up to this point I have been using the Titec Flat Tracker Ti bar with Ergon grips w/ barends.
> 
> Mark


I just took my Luvs off and put on the Titec Flat Tracker Ti bars, but no rides yet.

The bar ends I am using are some cheap pair from a long time ago, but they probably still sell something similar. They bend inward though, such that they don't flare out much at all. I put some ESI chucky grips on the bar ends, and that is really nice. You can see them in the last picture of this post: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5246223&postcount=40


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Is anyone using the MisfitPsycles FU or FU2 bars?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Vulgar Display of Power said:


> How much sweep do [Echo Bars] have?
> THANKS!


I believe it is 9 degrees - I'll try to remember to measure my flat bar. The riser looks similar.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I just took my Luvs off and put on the Titec Flat Tracker Ti bars, but no rides yet.
> 
> The bar ends I am using are some cheap pair from a long time ago, but they probably still sell something similar. They bend inward though, such that they don't flare out much at all. I put some ESI chucky grips on the bar ends, and that is really nice. You can see them in the last picture of this post: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5246223&postcount=40


Thats funny..I had a Titec Flat Tracker Ti and then sold it when I took delivery of my Luv Handles. That was a mistake for me, as the steel Luvs didn't do it for me in ride feel or design/ergonomics. I ended-up putting back on a set of trusty Monkeylite SL low risers and immediately felt "right" on the bike again. I do think ti bars are the best deal though, and the old titec Hellbent or moots ti-riser bars are really excellent options if you can find one in decent shape and reasonable price (good luck there!).


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

KORE Torsion bars 800mm wide


----------



## BouncingSoul33 (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been running a flat tracker ti w/ regular Oury's for a while, and that combo seems to work pretty well with my rigid fork. I tried the ergon enduro grips with it, but it was a tight fit and I couldn't get them rotated to the right angle.

Out of curiosity, where are you folks nabbing your flat trackers? I've been searching for a second set for my geared bike, but haven't turned anything up.


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

On-One Fleegle. It sweeps forward before sweeping back, so you get a comfy hand position without losing the offset of your stem. It is wide, and tough so you can easily control the front end of a rigid bike. IMHO, cush is the work of your tires, not bars.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

the fleegle is crazy wide. claimed 17* sweep...but feels dead flat compared to marys or even the luv handles. 
i don't like the bar at all, but now you got me thinking about trying bar ends with it, might be a nice bar for that.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

BouncingSoul33 said:


> Out of curiosity, where are you folks nabbing your flat trackers? I've been searching for a second set for my geared bike, but haven't turned anything up.


I got mine on ebay about a year ago.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

try a Flo- wing
27 deg sweep.
I think Brooke has some Ti ones now...

http://www.bikesonsnow.com/

I've run:
*flat tracker* - loved it but sadly sold it years ago.
*One-one Mary bars and fleegle* - loved the Mary but didn't like the fleegle
*LP composites DH carbon bar* - 10 deg sweep - love it and still use it, strong and eat trail chatter right up. I think you can use bar ends too.
*FU 2 bar* - hated it WAY too narrow!
and my favorite hands down is the 
*Flo Wing!!!*
perfect sweep and great width.

I used oury grips on all these bars and was happy - I've tried Ergon grips and never could get them to a place I liked. 
Now I use ESI Chunky grips and it makes ALL the difference.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

The Fleegle feels flat 'cause it IS a flat bar. Both the Mary and Luv's have rise built into them. 

//I found my Titec Ti Flatracker's on Ebay a while back. The guy selling them seemed to have quite a few.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I picked my titec ti flat-tracker up from ebay for $50 as well. For anyone that wants a reference to the circumstances surrounding that bar here is a link that explains a bit of the genesis and how they ended-up being unloaded on ebay.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=343748&highlight=ti+flat+tracker

There were a few negative remarks about the bars in that thread that were really directed at the 118 ti bar and not the ti flat-tracker which was a slightly heavier gauge than the 118. In particular read the posts by dr.welby, as he claims to have been involved in the development of the bar and really seemed to know the details about them. Hope this reference helps if you are looking at a used ti flat-tracker. These were the real-deal and not just titec copies, and as far as ride and ergos really great bars, especially for the $50 price tag at the time. dr.welby mentions the various bar dimensions which would help if you wanted to re-create the bend/sweep of the bar by having someone like James at Black Sheep build you one. Unfortunately the real ti flat tracker was a butted bar which I am sure would give the original bar a different feel than a straight gauge version.

Btw, if you do end-up with a set of these bars the titec pork rind grips come with two sets of bar-end plugs, one for the normal diameter size bars, and a bigger set of plugs specifically sized to fit into the larger inner diameter of the butted titec ti bars. Just an fyi.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

bump\
any more bars with big sweep?


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

FWIW, I ordered another Fleegle direct from On-One yesterday to go on another bike...with the UK exchange rate it was a great deal and right now the shipping is flat rate so I also ordered an extra 19t cog and the shipping total was 4 pounds which right now was less than 6 bucks.

Last year I remember I was going to order a Fleegle pro version (lighter) before I found out they were also narrower...and the shipping was going to cost more than the bar. (!) So...check it out they extended some cheep US shipping deal just for this week...you'd be "daft" to miss it...  (according to them...)


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Everyone (okay lots of ya) keep recommending the Salsa. Are you all recommending the aluminum version as being a good bar for rigid riding? I can't get the carbon because I want to use bar ends...


Sure!

I've been using a salsa 17 degree promoto on a rigid ti 29er for the past couple months. I used it on a 26" steel SS with front suspension before that.

I really like the sweep and I like to have the bar turned up a little so the backs of the bars are pointed up a little bit. It's wide, I actually cut mine down to about 670mm. I have the twenty 6 levers on my Juicy7s so I have to run the brake levers way inboard to get them where I like them and it's no trouble with these bars.










(to the other poster.... YES, the Surly Torsion bar only comes in 25.4)


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

cbchess said:


> bump\
> any more bars with big sweep?


Ritchey WCS 10D, 700mm flat 10degree sweep bars.










Syncros AM Flat Top which are 690mm flat bars with 10degrees of sweep.

I've ordered the white ones, whether I get them or not is another question...


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Ritchey WCS 10D, 700mm flat 10degree sweep bars.
> 
> Syncros AM Flat Top which are 690mm flat bars with 10degrees of sweep.


Is 10 degrees already considered "high sweep"? I would've thought the minimum would be 15 (Surly Torsion) or 17 (Salsa Moto, etc) as 10 is too close to "mainstream" bars with 8 or 9 degrees of sweep.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Fair enough but I thought I'd post them up as others had already posted 9-10degree sweep bars here.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Pic of installed fu-bar, showing sweep


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

I just ordered a Salsa Moto Ace 17deg flat bar. I don't have an oversize stem so thats why I didn't get the Pro Moto, and that it was cheaper so if I don't like it it's not a big loss.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Dgtlbliss said:


> I just ordered a Salsa Moto Ace 17deg flat bar. I don't have an oversize stem so thats why I didn't get the Pro Moto, and that it was cheaper so if I don't like it it's not a big loss.


Let us know how it feels on the trail.

Pics of the sweep versus whatever else you may have would be nice :thumbsup:

I'm thinking of getting that bar.


----------



## Ozmosis (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Ozmosis said:


> Here's mine


That's the 17-degree version right?

Nice


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

That looks like the 17 degree one to me. I just bought that bar and matched it with a 120mm X 15 degree stem in order to take back some of the reach lost after switching from a Mary Bar (which I like a lot) with a 100mm X 6 degree stem. Well, I underrated how much reach the Salsa bars would steal. The new stem increased my reach by about 10mm, but the Salsa bar took away over an inch. I rode it anyway and as you might expect it - it handled and climbed something awful. That's not a dig on the bar, since my choice of stem is to blame.

I did seem to like the barely-wider-than-Mary width (660 vs. 645), and wouldn't want a wider bar (been there, done that), but I have narrow shoulders. The Salsa also has gobs of space near the stem for a light and stuff, unlike some.

I did notice more flex up front, but am unsure as to the source. I was trying some cushy Oury grips for the first time, so that may have thrown me off. On the trail I thought I was feeling more front wheel flex than usual, but now I'm wondering if it wasn't the bar (I've never been good at locating a source of flex). It couldn't have been the stem - that 230g Salsa stem felt like a friggin' rock.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got my 17d Moto Ace on yesterday. Replaced a bontrager crowbar 5d riser. It is nice and light, but the tubing is quite a bit thinner than the bonty. I have front shock so i'm not worried, but I would be cautious using it on a rigid fork. Put new ESI chunkys on them too so they should not feel harsh.

No ride report yet as we just had 4 days of rain in Chicago.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Dgtlbliss said:


> I just got my 17d Moto Ace on yesterday. Replaced a bontrager crowbar 5d riser. It is nice and light, but the tubing is quite a bit thinner than the bonty. I have front shock so i'm not worried, but I would be cautious using it on a rigid fork. Put new ESI chunkys on them too so they should not feel harsh.
> 
> No ride report yet as we just had 4 days of rain in Chicago.


Don't stress about it. If anything that riser was probably overbuilt for XC/trail MTBing. Entry-level risers tend to have thick walls without any butting because its easy to produce.

I've seen plenty of Pro Moto's on rigid bikes on this forum too


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

I am confused, the 9 degree has less angle than the 17 degree right??? Some of those 9 degrees have quite a large sweep. 

I am looking at the pro moto carbons but cannot decide on the sweep. I want a bar that is fairly flat and not too angled back.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jan 14, 2004)

jjcools said:


> I am confused, the 9 degree has less angle than the 17 degree right??? Some of those 9 degrees have quite a large sweep.
> 
> I am looking at the pro moto carbons but cannot decide on the sweep. I want a bar that is fairly flat and not too angled back.


Yes the 17 deg is more of a sweep then the 9 or 11's. The 17's are going to give you a pretty big angle, I run them and love em. If you are looking for the 11 deg I have a brand new never installed Salsa Pro Moto carbon for sale (sorry for the spam just trying to help him save some $).


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

wadester said:


> Echo urban bulge bar. 29" wide, 6 colors. 31.8 clamp, used on my MtFx - great for cranking up a hill.
> 
> http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16642
> 
> Also available as a riser bar, 10 or 20mm rise.


How do you like that bar? Working well for you? Any issues? Can I get a mini review?


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Can anyone chime in on the Titec H bars for singlespeeding. They seem to be a copy of the outrageously expensive Jones bar. I would think they give a good choice of multiple hand positions?


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

blacksheep mountain mustache pre bar tape


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone know how wide the Fleegle is and if it is a 31.8 clamp? 

thanks all.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

The fleegle has a 25.4 clamp and is 716mm wide. The fleegle pro also has a 25.4 clamp and is 673mm wide.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

pro moto 17deg. rules. I get the same effect muscling up climbs that I got w/ my Mary, but it feels way more stable hand position, and flex wise, one rough descents. I'm bidding on the carbon version now, I liked it so much!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there
Just a little question...how the Torsion Bar behaves with oxidation? I live really near the sea and had trouble with a Luv Handle because of that.


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

i'm on maui now and haven't noticed a bike in the ocean yet.

amazingly the bikes here are pretty rust free


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

raceface next xc in the 27 inch width.


----------

